# chichlid identification please?



## kodakkuki

any thoughts? (sorry about picture quality)

i'm hoping to move my pictus cat down into my dads chichlid tank, but we don't know what type of chichlid they are- they were a rehome! any thoughts please?

they start off completely yellow then when mature they get black stripes and eventually turn blue (it may just be the males turning blue i think?). once they turn they do become more territorial and start digging nests- and they have bred a fair few times as well...


----------



## NaomiM

Sounds like these little guys: Pseudotropheus saulosi

It's a mbuna species, so shouldn't be mixed with anything other than other mbuna species.


----------

